# Rogue steel wheels center caps



## Kevin7993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey y’all first time posting here. 

I have a 2018 Rogue standard edition. I wanted to remove the plastic hub caps and instead put a center cap over the bolts. Has anyone done this? How would i go about finding the right center cap that fits? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pt1e (Oct 17, 2018)

Based on what I see...I would go with chrome lugs..and you have to find a cap that is deep enough to go over that hub and a circle just big enough to go on the black lip on the rim. I have done things like this but had to silicone bead the cap on.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not to question anything, but are those the lug nuts that came with your vehicle? They look like regular nuts. I would get a proper set of lug nuts, for safety even more than aesthetic reasons. 
As for covers, I think your only option is hub caps in the same size as the rims. Steel rims usually don<t usually use the same small logo covers as the alloy rims.
Might be worth it for you to find a nice set of used Nissan rims with the same bolt pattern


----------



## Kevin7993 (Oct 13, 2018)

They are the lugs that came with the car. I got it 2 months ago. I have looked everywhere. Seems like I will have to look for a set of used rims ? the plastic cover looks so bad


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Those came with it??? Was this a money saving move by Nissan. Those are pretty much guaranteed to rust, and seize, especially if exposed to salt during the winter. I thought all Nissan's used acorn style lug nuts.
I think your best bet is to keep an eye out on Kijiji or somewhere else for a set of used older Nissan alloy rims in the proper size. Otherwise there are hub covers that don<t look to bad, but I guess that is a matter of personal taste.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here this will show you the different style lug nuts for a 2016 Rogue.
https://www.carid.com/2016-nissan-rogue-lug-nuts-locks/

As I thought the open ones are the very cheapest option you can get. If you live anywhere there is winter get rid of those. They seem guaranteed to a allow corrosion, and not only may rust stop you from removing them, finally doing so might well damage a lug bolt and cause further expense down the road.
I am not impressed to see those on a new Rogue.


----------



## Kevin7993 (Oct 13, 2018)

Yeah I live in Florida so that’s probably why they went with those lol. But either way I want to upgrade them and get a decent hub cap at least if I can’t find new rims. Thanks for the link!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kevin7993 said:


> Hey y’all first time posting here.
> 
> I have a 2018 Rogue standard edition. I wanted to remove the plastic hub caps and instead put a center cap over the bolts. Has anyone done this? How would i go about finding the right center cap that fits?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Probably very difficult, if impossible to find. You'll have to find something that has a matching bolt pattern or bolt circle. Try this site:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=center+caps+on+wheels&ul_noapp=true

Why not just go with a nice set of aftermarket alloy wheels. Factory alloy wheels are very expensive unless you can find a set at a junk yard.


----------



## Pt1e (Oct 17, 2018)

I think I found something...only took me two years. Pricey but they are bolt on and 5 x 4.5 should be the same as 5 x 114.3 rogue. Looks like the cone is deep enough.


----------

